# Dreizehn Siegel - Die Einsteiger Gilde (Festung der Stürme-Allianz)



## Abraxasar (9. März 2008)

Hallo ihr zukünftigen Helden von Azeroth!

Zum Glück für Einsteiger ist die Festung der Stürme noch nicht so überfüllt, daß man sich zum Sammeln seiner Quest-Items hinten anstellen muss  oder an jeder Ecke von High-Level Horde-Spielern mit einem Streich ins Nirwana befördert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gilde *Dreizehn Siegel* sucht genau Euch als Mitglieder. Seit acht Wochen arbeiten wir am guten Ruf der Gilde und konnten auch schon einige Profis unter unserem Wappen vereinen.

*Dreizehn-Siegel* hilft Dir weiter und Du kommst gerade als Einsteiger schneller voran. Unsere ersten Fragen richten sich nicht daran aus welche Skills Du mitbringst und wie viele Bosse Du schon abserviert hast sondern daran, wie wir Dir helfen können.

Gemeinsame Gruppentrainings in allen Levelbereichen erleichtern Euch den Einstieg in das Spiel. Klar daß wir Teamspeak benutzen und einen Gildentresor besitzen. Jeder erhält bis zu 1 Gold pro Tag von der Gilde für Reparaturen. Veteranen sogar 2 Gold pro Tag. Ab der Beförderung zum Mitglied könnt Ihr ausserdem pro Tag einen Stapel aus dem Gildentresor entnehmen, ohne vorher fragen zu müssen. Ihr findet dort Ausrüstungsgegenstände genauso wie Heil- und Manatränke oder Resourcen für Eure Quests.

Derzeit besteht die Gilde aus 70 - 80 Mitgliedern und wenn wir gemeinsam durch die Länder von Azeroth streifen ist auch immer der Spaß mit dabei. Jugendliche fühlen sich bei uns genauso wohl wie das ältere Semester. Teilweise sind ganze Familien gemeinsam online.

Unser Ziel ist es auch einmal eine Raidgilde zu sein, aber bis dahin ist noch ein langer Weg. Begleite uns auf diesem Weg und schau einfach mal in unserem Forum auf der Homepage vorbei. Wenn Dir gefällt was du dort findest ist eine Anmeldung bei der Gilde ganz einfach.

Wir freuen uns darauf Euch kennen zu lernen!

Das Licht segne Euch

Abraxasar
Gildenmeister


----------



## mordecai (1. Mai 2009)

Ist ne nette Gilde


----------



## trukazek (3. Mai 2009)

leider falsche fraktion


----------



## das bloody (21. Mai 2009)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich.

Guter Ruf ?  NEIN, nicht mehr, ihr habt es geschafft durch den größenwahnsinnigen Traum die 
größte Gilde des Servers zu werden so viele Leute auf zunehmen die einfach nicht in das Klma 
gepasst haben und bei Streitigkeiten hast du einfach elegant weg geschaut.
Konsequent handeln kennst du nicht, denn wenn es darum ging die Störfaktoren zu beseitigen
ist nichts aber auch gar nichts passiert.

Hilfestellung bei den Dreizehn Siegeln?
Entschuldigung aber ähm LoL?
Ich habe von Level 1-80 im großteil alleine Questen dürfen, wenn es nicht eine Handvoll Leute
gegeben hätten, die mich ab und zu unterstützt haben wäre alles Random gewesen...
Und genau die Leute die das Rückrat der Dreizehn Siegel waren sind weg. Und warum?
Auf Grund von Unfähigkeit deinerseits Abraxasar.

Ich wünsche mir einfach nur, dass du auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückkehrst auch wenn
ich sagen muss das die Werbung besser ist als die im Handelschannel wo du mit 
"Tausenden von Epics" wirbst die Dreizehn Siegel erhalten hätten und dass das nächste schon
einem Mitgänger gehören könnte.Und schon schlimm wenn die eigenen Ratsmitglieder mit ihren Twinks 
lieber in den Gilden spielen die euch das Raidbündnis gekündigt haben und somit großes Entsetzen 
und unruhe einbrachten. Denk mal bitte drüber nach wer noch wirklich für die Gilde da ist und wer ihr gut tut.

Naja ich hoffe mal für euch back to the roots vielleicht werdet ihr mal wieder das was ihr wart, denn es ist schade,
dass das alles so endete.

Hochachtungsvoll bloody Angel aka Bløødy aka Cruorangelus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (10. Juni 2009)

b00ns! used to be a nice guild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 back in the good old times, but now.. there's no one left 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

